# Please help with my dilemma (not ferret specific so please chip in dog/cat people!)



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so for those of you who don't know about Flick, let me fill you in a little bit. I have 5 ferrets and Flick is my youngest. Everything was hunky dory until about 5/6 months ago when my oldest girl Digit started bullying Flick. I had to seperate them, so currently i have 2 big cages in my tiny one bed flat and its getting to me a little bit. I have had her spayed about 2 months ago and still no change, infact it is worse. I have to have two seperate playtimes, and after trying to reintroduce them Flick came away with a nasty bite to her face 

Now, I work in a pet shop and a lovely lady came in asking all about ferrets, had them when she was younger, advice on cages etc etc. I mentioned my problems with Flick to her, and she nearly jumped at me and said she would have her if I felt that things weren't going to get any better.

I am so stuck on what to do  I do love my little Flick baby, but have never bonded with her as well as the others for some reason. It upsets me so much watching her being terrorised and one of my boys has now picked up on it and is starting to bully her a little bit too  she is so scared half the time she hides behind me, then i get bitten in the process!

It just isn't working with the two cages and two seperate playtimes - there just isn't enough space in my flat. I feel like she would have a better life with somebody else but at the same time I don't want to give up on it. I'm also concerned about how she would get on by herself. 

Gah, i feel like one of those horrible irresponsible owners.  But i know she would be well looked after by this lady. 

help?????

p.s sorry its so long, doubt anyone will reply, but anyone with experience be it cats, rats, mice whatever, i would love to hear from you xxx


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 2 groups of ferrets, and it is time consuming and frustrating when they don't get on.
Only YOU can make the decision on what to do with Flick.
If you think she would have a better life elsewhere, then it is up to you to make that decision.
It already sounds like you are halfway there in your head.
It doesn't make you a bad person if you let her go, so long as it would be a better life for Her.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for replying.

yeah i am halfway there, i'm just struggling with the idea.

do you think she would be ok by herself? i have trialled her in the cage by herself (usually just swap and change who goes where), and she settled really quickly and seemed alot more relaxed. 

have i given it long enough since spaying her if it was a hormonal issue? it was 2 months ago now xx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

just to say i hope things get sorted out the way you want.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

It can take up to 10eat weeks for hormones to die down fully in animals after a spay

Personally what i would do is give her a few more weeks, but in that time i would keep her tottaly seperate from all the others, i would then try to bond them from scratch

If that didnt work then only you can decide whats best for her


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

*It seems that deep down you feel it would be best to give her away but you feel guilty for it. That alone shows your not an irresponsible owner.

Have a think about it and make sure what you decide is definately what you want. At the end of the day if this woman can provide a loving home and give Flick the attention she needs then why not?
You'll have more space and it will be easier on you.*


----------

